# IMPORTANT: Posting in this forum



## FatBeing (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to Fight Club

(Yes, you can talk about it)

This is an arena for members to indulge in *civilised* debates on any topic, including controversial ones. 

While this is generally an area to freely express your opinions, do remember this:

1. *Be Civil and Open-Minded.* You have opinions, as does everyone else. More often than not, you might find your cherished beliefs challenged, and maybe even made fun of. If you cannot keep your cool in such situations, please navigate away from the board quietly. When posting arguments, please be patient with fellow members, and use logic, facts and/or sources to back them.

2. It is entirely possible for you to express a strong opinion without using foul language or asterisks. Please find out how if you wish to post here.  

3. Flaming fellow members for their opinions is a childish thing to do, and members indulging in such will be punished like little children.  

4. Racial/Ethnic slurs will not be tolerated.

5. It is quite possible that some debates might offend some sensibilities. If you'd prefer not to view this forum at all, contact the admins. We will revoke your access to this forum without affecting your access to the rest of the Digit Forums. If, at a later time, you would like to regain access, contact us again.


----------

